
Facebook throws up roadblock for Google-hosted blogs - Slimy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/facebook-throws-up-roadblock-for-google-hosted-blogs/10372
======
sad_panda
I'm willing to bet that the huge quantity of *.blogspot.com links ran afoul of
an anti-spam machine learning system. Time to add an entry to the whitelist,
guys...

~~~
NoPiece
Blogspot has had a huge spam problems, so it could have accurately triggered
the anti-spam systems at Facebook. I'd believe that more than some business
decision to punish Google.

